# Reddish Blyxa J. Starting to Flower



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Also posted this on tpt

weeeeee so happy!!!! Didnt expect this at all.

Im running two T8 fixtures giving me 2.88 watts/gallon (I know it only applies to T12s) and Ive been dosing crap load of nutrients. Since my mixtures are messed up, I decided to double dose them. Its been 2 weeks and my blyxa are turning more and more red. The pics suck but its the best I could do.


































Should I cut off the flowers afterwards? I know its taking alot of nutrients and energy to do this, I hope it stays fine. Ill be dosing alot to make sure.

Have you seen a blyxa this red before? Or is it photo edited? Man Id love to get that colour, link below (3rd pic)
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/blyxa-japonica


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats. Mine stays green even with high ferts so I'll bet when you upped your CO2 and now your ferts they're now getting what they want. Looks like I need to up the CO2 in my tank.

I've seen quite a few people with 'red' blyxa but always the same reddish/brownish tint as yours so my guess is the one on the link has been touched up. That being said I'd love to see someone prove me wrong.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Sameer, congrats on the red blyxxa! I know the 'high' you can get when a plant turns red! Great work!


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Id love to prove you wrong reckon, lets see what happens with leds


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have only seen this plant turn a beautiful pink once and I believe that was either at a fellow hobbyist house or at ai a while back.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd think it's best to snip the flowers. The fact they are there usually means plants are very happy, but it uses up a lot of energy for any plant to flower.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

In what world are those bad pictures?! congrats, mate!


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Kimchi24 said:


> In what world are those bad pictures?! congrats, mate!


Thanks.

I meant that the pics dont show the real colour, its so much more colours and more vivid? Its really hard getting the right colours to show on the camera. Since theres water flow the focus is hard to get. I could not macro either since its far from the glass. Most of all though, the colours are kinda bland in the pics.


----------

